# LOGAN, OH - Young White GSD Boy!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066">I received the following e-mail from a rescue contact who works closely with the Hocking County Dog shelter in Logan, OH: </span> *











* <span style="color: #CC0000">Hello,
There is a white GSD at the Hocking County Dog Shelter that was picked up as a stray with a chain around his neck. He has now been there for almost 2 weeks and no one has come to re-claim him.

The warden says he is about 2-3 years old, and is a really nice boy! Beautiful too! I would say he is approx. 75 lbs.

If you can help, or know of another rescue that can, please crosspost for him. I am willing to assist with transport, or get transport help if needed.
*</span> 

* <span style="color: #000066">His right front paw looks sort of deformed on the photo, but Amy says it is just her camera skills and that his paws are just fine!









I don't know anything more about this boy. If you'd like to know more, please contact Amy at [email protected] She is willing to help with transport!

Logan, OH is about 50 miles southeast of Columbus, OH. They do not have a Petfinder site. </span> *

*Hocking County Dog Warden
120 North Homer Avenue, Logan, OH
(740) 385-2319‎ *


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my, he is such a handsome boy. How could no one come looking for him?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's absolutely GORGEOUS, and I'm not even a big fan of the white ones. Hopefully someone can take him!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not huge on the white either, but once in a while a real stunner will come along and he fits that for sure ... looks like he's a plushy, too.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

He's a lovely dog, but is probably more White Siberian Husky than WGS, or a blend of the two. Yes Sib's do come in pure white. Very sweet looking dog. (In my former incarnations I had both Siberians and WGSD's btw)


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Windwalker18 - what makes you think he's a mix? Just curious ...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:He's a lovely dog, but is probably more White Siberian Husky than WGS


Not to start an argument, but Amy and the dog warden are pretty sure he's a White GSD


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks like some husky mixed in there to me too. He's gorgeous though!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is quite the alert young man, isn't her?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mostly the head shape, and the angle on his eyes... if you look @ a WGSD, and then at a white Siberian 

















White Siberian Husky











White German Shepherd 

If I had to guess on one side or the other he looks more Siberian than Shepherd to me, but could be a cross who got more of the Husky traits. It really isn't a point worth arguing, that wasn't my intent... just a comment that he appears to be a Siberian to me. As folks who've owned both breeds know the personality of a Sib is quite different than a GSD... lol, and can be a tad challenging.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw this on Columbus,OH. CL,
Might be to far away though
Lost white husky/german shepard (rome hilliard /broad)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-12-19, 10:13PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Repair guy left not one but two gates open.My dad is going crazy.His name is Bogey.He got out today dec19. He is got to be pushing 70pounds.Full size german shepard but goofy like a husky. Please call 614 517 5597 if you know anything. thank you.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

1/2 Hisky ears to close and short..eye set wrong..but nice..love all dogs


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rocky1I saw this on Columbus,OH. CL,
> Might be to far away though
> Lost white husky/german shepard (rome hilliard /broad)
> 
> ...


oh wow! even if it is far away, that's got to be their dog!

did you happen to send that ad to the yahoo address in the original post?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

With the Sib in there they can be 10 miles away in an hour and not even think to stop... They LOVE to run... the colder the better, and then they'll just pull up a cumfy spot and chill. Hope he finds his way home...... think I'll call the ph # just to be sure they connect.

Left them a voice message... hope to hear how it turns out


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

No I did not send anything out to them.I know huskies are runners,but still was not sure where,or what Hocking Cty. was close to. Lol,I am very ,very bad on directions,and map reading,lol. Hope you hear from them.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I also sent an email to Amy giving her their info... so if it's the same dog they should be able to connect.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you,always wanted to help bring a dog back home,,,,,maybe this will be the one.
I still keep an eye out for the missing Zanesville,Ohio girl,


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The WGS I pictured here is "Duke", a special needs rescue we added to our family 4 years ago. 2 years ago we were driving with he and Klytie in the back seat of our Nissan pickup when I hit black ice, skidded, hit a tree then rolled down a bank. Klytie was fine, but Duke was thrown thru the back window (or skyroof) and vanished. We thought he had been killed... I searched the area as did the rescue squad and the local fireman to find his body the next day to no avail. A week later we heard from someone a few miles away that a WGS was hanging around behind their farm in the woods. He was very skiddish (as he'd been a feral dog before I got him that fit) but they'd been leaving food in an open shed for him. Thanks to those folk, as well as about 8 neighbors of theirs and a local rescue we finally got me and Duke in the same place @ the same time and managed to get him home. Without people passing info, and keeping contact happening it never would have happened. It took 6 weeks in the dead of winter with temps in the teens... but we finally got him. So any time I can play it forward you betcha I will... You never know when 1 minute of your time may make the difference.

My thanks to Bonnie's Rescues (Egremont Mass) and to Virginia Race and her friends....


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Talked to the kid with the add today, the dog that was lost was just around Christmas... he's called the shelter/pound, and I gave him Amy's addy. Will let y'all know if I hear more. I didn't hear back from Amy today.


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: raysmom
> 
> 
> > Quote:He's a lovely dog, but is probably more White Siberian Husky than WGS
> ...


he looks more like a mix of GS and Samoyed (Sammie as they call them) to me with the shape of his head and coat. Anyway he is handsome, hope he gets adopted


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

left Sammie, right Siberian, Below WGSD... 

Anyhow, no word from Amy, nothing further from the guy who lost Bogie around Christmas so dunno...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump. 

Sorry, I'm just really in love with this dog and I'm already trying to convince my mom to have him shipped to canada heh. I'd love most of all for him to be reunited with his family!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066">GOOD NEWS!! This boy was adopted locally by a really nice couple who recently lost their dog to old age and were looking for another companion!!







</span> *


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

WOO HOO!


----------

